# Bx2350



## Dennis Watson (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this and would like some input on a BX2350. We just bought a 5 acre farm and I need something to mow the lawn and muck out stables. So I wanted a FEL and a mid mower. This tractor as well as the JD 2305 has been recomended. Will they do the job for a small farm? Thanks


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Both great choices for a 5 acre ranch/farm IMO.

The only know complaints I’ve read about on the JD2305 is the lack of protection, on the bottom side of the tractor, and owners experiencing punctures to the cooling fan and/or filter on the hydrostatic transmission. All have ‘owned up’ to working off the beaten path and trapsing through rough terrain or in the woods when damage did occur. Many have since added or fabricated skid shields and successfully prevented further problems. None, to my knowledge, have any complaints or buyers remorse. And that says a lot to me. The Yanmar engine in the 2305 is to kill for. Strong, durable and very, very fuel efficient.

The Kubota BX2350 is also a very nice tractor and I haven’t heard anything negative about this particular model.

Both tractors have subtile differences in weight, ground clearance and overall dimentions. It may be a personal choice once you’ve sat on and operated both models to find which ‘fits’ best. Or who offers the best price and financing if you are going for payments.. One thing for sure, both models and companies have a very high residual price should you decide to sell or trade up for a larger model.

Aint tractor shopping fun?? Good luck and hopefully others with better hands on experience can give you more insight with their John Deere’s and Kubotas.

SHARTEL


----------



## Dennis Watson (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. This helps ease my mind. In reading about the PTO I found that if it is energized without a load it will damage the engine. Is there a way to tell if this has been done? And yes tractor shopping is fun but I never knew there were so many thing to think about! It's great to have a forum like this where you can talk to pro's who don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## TractorShopper (Apr 23, 2009)

I use a BX1500 on my 5 acres. Have 54 in mower and FEL. 

Works like a charm. The 2350 will do everything you need for a property this size.

Not sure about your PTO question as I never tried it.

Good Luck!


----------



## persof (Jan 21, 2009)

*How long ??*

How long does it take to cut 5 acres?

My yard is a bit smaller than 4 acres and I am looking at a BX2660 with a 60" mower deck. My local dealer has one for $12,100 which is more than I want to spend. A BX1850 is 2 grand less$$$. I do not want to be cheep and regret it later.

Francis


----------



## TractorShopper (Apr 23, 2009)

It takes me about 2 - 2.5 hrs. I have about 2 acres with a lot of stuff to mow around. The rest is fairly open. 

I think the 1850 will take a 60 in deck too. Put the extra 2k towards a FEL.


----------



## persof (Jan 21, 2009)

*How long?*

I ended up getting a BX2660 with a 60" mower deck and it takes me just over 4 hours to cut the whole thing. I do have an assortment of hills, stumps, trees, rocks, fencelines and gates to navagate. I can go up or down the steepest part even when the grass is wet in complete safety using 4wd. 0% 4 year financing is good to!

Francis


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

congratulations on the new ride Francis! Its always good to have another member of the tractor owners club. Hope you have fun.

Andy


----------



## hsminnow (May 30, 2014)

I have a 2007 BX2350 with a 60" belly mower and loader. I mow 5 acers with about 3 of it wide open and the other
2 having lots of trees. the Kubota will flat out cut grass. I can mow 8" of thick grass in high range with the petal on the floor and the rpms set at 2800. as for the loader it serves my purpose well. I use it to pile snow and clean up lawn debris
My father in law used it to dig out 3 old cars that his dad buried in the 1960's. we hang 3-75lb weights in the 3pt hitch
when using the loader for heavy stuff. 

I looked at both the Kubota and the JD when I was shopping and liked them both. I wound up buying The Kubota used from a guy who used it to mow his 2 acer yard,( I don't think he ever used the loader), with only 140 hours on it for 8,500, saving me almost 7,000 off the price of new.


----------

